# What do you think Johnny-update



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Here we are finished:detailer:

Before






After






Please click to enlage

All done by hand approx 20 hours. It really needs a machine to finish it properly.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bloody hell thats amazing looking mate.. all by hand too


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Grizzle, it was hard work but I would really like to finish it properly with a machine.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Freon, 

Thats looks ace! You have done a great job on that :thumb:

Will be dropping you that pm soon  (I hadnt forgotton) 

Johnny


----------

